# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Facetious Designs - 3D printed

## MrSirLRD

I've Started to designs 3D printed Jewelry all of which i sell through shapeways 
Check out my designs and let me know what you think!











Check out all of them here

Or 

Visit or Facebook page

Or our Twitter

Or Pinterest

Or Etsy

Or Shapeways

Or Our Blog

----------


## SarahA

I actually just bought your tortoise/hare design from your Etsy shop this afternoon! My fiance happens to have a tattoo that involves a tortoise, and one with a hare; I'm planning to mount this pendant to something as part of his wedding gift. Nicely done, I really like your designs as seen in both your Etsy and Shapeways shops. I hope you keep putting out more.

I'll be sure to share photos when I receive the tortoise/hare piece in a few weeks. Thanks for the great design!

----------


## MrSirLRD

Thanks so much Sarah! i'm glad you like my designs and i can't wait to see what you do with the tortoise and the hare piece!

----------


## SarahA

The tortoise and hare pendant just now arrived at my door, and it's perfect! I love the design, and Shapeways did a great job with the print quality in the matte black steel material.

Still figuring out a clever way to mount it as a wedding gift -- I'll be sure to share photos when I do! 
It'll be with another 3D printed piece I got from Shapeways, and the two will go together beautifully for my husband-to-be.

----------


## MrSirLRD

Glad to hear you've got your hands on it! Can't wait to see the photos and thank you for your kind feedback!

----------


## MrSirLRD

I've created a funding campaign to try and raise funds for my latest collection 
it'd be great if you could cheek out and even donate! If i reach my $600 goal i'll be raffling off two of my pendants 
http://www.gofundme.com/y7d9b7f

----------

